# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  the menu is set....

## MIke R

on my daughters restaurant....

opening Easter Weekend




*Small Plates*


Heirloom Tomato & Mozzarella

Hot House Tomato, Hand Crafted Mozzarella, Fire Roasted Peppers, Basil Aioli



Grilled Flat Bread

Herb Grilled Artisan Bread, Fresh Fig, Caramelized Onion, Goat Cheese, Arugula

Balsamic Glace, Virgin Olive Oil



Wild Mushroom Fricassee

****ake, Crimini, Portobello, Chanterelle, Roasted Shallot, Pastry Nest, Crème, Pinot Grigio



Duck Pastrami

House Prepared Muscovy Duck Breast Pastrami, Gruyere Cheese Sauce,

Napa Cabbage Slaw, Smoked Tomato Aioli



Lobster Macaroni & Cheese

Macaroni, South African Lobster Tail, White Truffle Oil, Rich Gouda

Béchamel, Americaine Sauce



Crab Cake

Boss Lump Crab, Old Bay Béchamel, Mango Corn Relish, Meyer Lemon Buerre Blanc



Calamari

Choose a Chefs Style -Buffalo, Asian, or Italian


Tuna Poke [pough Key]

Spicy Tuna Sashimi, Vinegar Rice Cake, Avocado, Mango, Scallion,

Wasabi Roe, Japanese Smoked Chili Aioli, Ponzu Sauce



Tapas For Two

Goat Cheese Wontons, Shrimp Pow Pow, Kona Spare Ribs, Vegetable Tempura

Wasabi Mustard Aioli, Pineapple Plum Sauce



Fresh Oyster Du Jour

Special Clams

Maryland "Boss" Lump Crab Cocktail

Jumbo Gulf White Shrimp Poached

Chillled Seafood Served with Lemon, Chili Cocktail Sauce & Mango Mignonette









*SOUPS*

French Onion  Oloroso Sherry, Garlic Baguette, Gruyere Charred

Lobster & Shrimp Bisque

Soup Du Jour - MP





*SALADS*

Steak House Wedge

Crisp Head Lettuce, Crispy Pork Lardoons, Blue Berry Stilton, Heirloom Tomato,

Vidalia Onion Vinaigrette



Classic Caesar

Romaine Lettuce, Egg, Olive Oil, Parmesan, Basil Threads



Fire Fly Salad

Petite Arugula, Goat Cheese, Poached Pear, Teardrop Tomato, Shallot

Candied Walnuts, Honey Basil Balsamic









*BY LAND*

Chicken Rollatini

Breast of Bell & Evans Free Range Chicken, Stuffed with Mascarpone, Spinach, Pecan

Panko Crust, Potato Du Jour, Sage Buerre Blanc



Prime Rib

True Prime Rib Roast, 24 Hour Slow Roast, Natural Jus, Roasted Tri Color Fingerling Potato



Lamb Forestiere

Colorado Lamb, Herb Dijon Panko Crust, Bing Cherry Lamb Glace, Crispy

Leeks, Minted Herb Risotto



Pork Tenderloin

Seared Espresso Rubbed Berkshire Filet Mignon of Pork Frangelica Béarnaise,

Grilled Asparagus, Tri Color Fingerling Potato



Veal Chop

Stuffed with Grana Padano, Spinach, Egg Battered, Potato Du Jour, Oloroso Sherry



Delmonico

Sizzlin Heavily Marbled, Grilled, Argentine Chimichurri Sauce, Potato & Vegetable Du Jour



Filet Mignon

Grass Fed Center Cut Filet Mignon, Brandy Peppercorn Glace, Grilled Ramps, Potato Du Jour





*BY SEA*

Ahi Tuna

Sushi Grade,  Everything Crusted, Set in Red Curried Coconut Sauce, Quinoa Torta



Salmon Fresca

Scottish Salmon, Petite Arugula, Heirloom Tomato Concasse, Meyers Lemon, Mixed Berries,

Basil Threads, Roasted Fingerling Potato, Clover Honey Balsamic Glace



Halibut

Onion Crusted East Coast Halibut, Fire Roasted Egg Plant & Jerusalem Artichoke,

Caper Berry Wine Sauce Crispy Leeks, Potato Du Jour



Lobster - MP

Maine Lobster 10 oz Tail Butter Poached Set Over Saffron Risotto

with Asparagus Confetti Puff Pastry Nest, Meyer Lemon Buerre Blanc





Scallops

Pan Seared Day Boat Scallops, Roasted Corn, Black Bean & Sweet Potato Hash, Chipotle

Tartar Sauce







*PASTA.
Hand Crafted Fresh Daily*



Pasta Du Jour -mp

Daily Creation by our Chef



Ravioli

Seared Scallop & Shrimp Pesto Paired with Hand Crafted Ravioli

Stuffed with Mascarpone, Gulf Shrimp & Day Boat Scallops Citrus Buerre Blanc



Linguini & Clams

Squid Ink Linguini, Tuckerton Bay Choice Clams, Roasted Garlic, Served in San Marzano
Tomato Clam Brotto or Sautéed with Garlic and Oil



Shrimp Parpadelle

Jumbo White Gulf Prawns, Wide Noodle Pasta, White Bean, Broccoli Rabe, Roasted Garlic,
Basil Threads, Extra Virgin Olive Oil



Additions



Bavarian Pretzel Bread, Raspberry Dijon Dip

Broccoli Rabe & Chorizo

Garlicky Spinach

Wild Mushroom Sautee

Gorgonzola Crust

Portobello Fries

Sweet Potato Fries



*Our Declaration To Our Local Community Is To Only Utilize the Freshest of Ingredients. Our Farm To Table Dedication Helps Sustain A Greener Environment Decreasing Our Carbon Footprint. We Strive To Use Local Purveyors Bringing Our Customer the Freshest, Organic Product That Our Waters And Farms Can Offer


*

----------


## MIke R

and lunch





*Sandwiches*



Crab Cake Sandwich   Brioche Roll,  Maryland Lump Cake, Chipotle Tartar



Oyster Po Boy      Tempura Oysters, Chipotle Tartar,  Arugula, Red Onion, Panini Bread



Calypso Fish Taco    Cajun Halibut,  Hammonton Blue Berries, Mango, Spinach



French Dip    Shaved Prime Rib  Gruyeres, Garlic Onion Bread



Grilled Cheese    Panini Style with Cheddar Jack, Sliced Tomato add Bacon -2



BLT    Smoked Cherry Wood Smoked Bacon, Arugula, Tomato, Panini Bread



Bistro Burger    Grilled Angus Burger Layered with Cheddar, Lettuce, Tomato,

                               Onion Frizzles,



Veggie Burger     Soy Bean, Fire Roasted Eggplant, Textured Vegetable Protein, Melted Brie

                                  Onion Brioche



Chicken Salad -  All White Meat Chicken, Grapes, Garlic Aioli, Onion Brioche



Milanese Panini-    Crispy Chicken, Mozzarella,  Heirloom Tomato, Balsamic Glace



All Sandwiches Served on Daily Baked Bread with House Made Kettle Chips & Dill Pickle

----------


## Rosemary

I will begin with the tuna, and follow with halibut.  An interesting and ambitious menu - best wishes for success and happiness.

----------


## MIke R

and dessert


*Perfect Endings
*


Bebe Cakes  -

  Collection of Chef Inspired Mini Cup Cakes



Crème Brule   

   Vanilla Bean Egg Custard Water Bathed, Caramelized



Ring Ding for Two  

   Belgium White & Dark Chocolate Collar, Peanut Butter  

   Mousse, Devils Food Cake, Crispy Filo, Fresh Berries



Drunken Do Nuts - 

   Fried Dough, Cinnamon Sugar Raisin Rum Jelly



Apple Almond  Galette   - 

   Gala & Granny Apple Frangipane Tart



Blue Berry Crumble Cheese Cake   

   NY Style with Hammonton Blue Berries



Chocolate Gelato  -

  Dense Belgium Chocolate Ice Cream

----------


## JEK

My advice to the owner: too many spoons in the soup . . . .  cause headaches :)

----------


## MIke R

well....I would tend to agree....but some things  they need to learn on their own, like everyone else....so onward we go...

they'll need a year  to tweak and re tweak I'm sure...

they'll figure it out...

----------


## JEK

I was thinking of your spoon . . . .

----------


## MIke R

my spoon is no where near it

this is her show....if she asks advice? ( which she often does)..I give it....but I dont offer unless I am asked.....with all my seafood connections I will help her with her seafood sources for sure...but thats it..

she is perfectly capable of doing this without me....

----------


## JEK

aye, aye

----------


## amyb

We wish her well too.

----------


## Peter NJ

Tell her to walk across the street to Manasquan Florist and introduce herself.Ask for Keith.My brothers best friend.He knows everyone in town.

----------


## MIke R

I will...thanks

----------


## Peter NJ

Best of luck to her..I really hope she goes in for a visit.It could be a good thing.

----------


## MIke R

if I ask her to...she will...

----------


## KevinS

Congrats to her.

----------


## Theresa

Sounds delicious.  I wish her the best!

----------


## MIke R

Kevin and Theresa...and Andy


road trip???.....LOL

----------


## Theresa

> Kevin and Theresa...and Andy
> 
> 
> road trip???.....LOL



Sure!

----------


## KevinS

Mike, you know me, I'll drive for good food.  But Easter weekend I'll be a bit farther South...

----------


## MIke R

yeah I am going to be hard pressed myself to make her opening that weekend for the exact same reason...but I would much rather go after they have worked out the kinks anyway...I have to go that way fairly soon to spread my buddies ashes which have been sitting next to my  desk for a while now.....so thats when I will probably go

----------


## andynap

WOW- that is a very adventurous and large menu for any restaurant. I guess they will pare it down later after they figure it out.

----------


## MIke R

thats what I thought too.....we'll see I guess...but it is an ambitious menu for sure

----------


## ccg

All the selections made my mouth water.  I wish her all the best.

C

----------


## LindaP

Best of luck to her.....and I'm sure the fish will be fresh, with fatherly advice.

----------


## JEK

Yes, all the best to daughter and father. Another SRC may be in he wings!

----------


## andynap

According to the father he is hands off.  :/

----------


## MIke R

this  is  purely a mother/daughter thing as it should be...having had a fairly successful run at food myself, the only thing I am offering is advice...that's it that's all...the rest is up to them...I am looking forward to being a customer..

and yes  most of  the seafood will be local/ fresh.... rest assured of that...fresh/local seafood caught by her Dad is what paid  the bills and put a roof over her head a long time ago....I trust she hasn't forgotten that and will support the next generation of local fishermen who are trying to provide for their families as well

----------


## debo

Good luck to her Mike...Thats a big menu..I hope it all goes well....

----------


## rivertrash

Man, there is some fine-sounding food on that menu!  Best wishes to your daughter on her endeavor.  Where is this place?  I know you have said before, but I have forgotten and am too lazy to do a search.  Again, best of luck.

----------


## Voosh

Sounds great. All the best to her. 

(I'm sure she's got someone watching her "6" - flying term for a plane to the the side and behind watching the lead (look at a clock - 6 o'clock is your arse, planes don't have rear-view mirrors.) Backup is crucial. She's got it. I'm sure.)

----------


## MIke R

Dick.....its in Manasquan, a little seashore town in the Jersey Shore

----------


## rivertrash

Got it!

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike I went past the Resto today around 1pm..Went to my Brothers to pick up some Easter things..If there was a quick place to park I would have gone in to say hello,plus it was pouring..She had a nice Lunch crowd..The Floral arrangement was displayed in the window,it looked beautiful..

----------


## MIke R

thats cool Peter!!!...yeah she has been rocking right from the get go....

----------

